# FOUND DEHESA Pigeon w/ tag



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello, 
I rescued a Pigeon!
I have the Pigeon here.
It has a hurt foot.
The bird has a band/tag on the leg!
I don't want to hurt him any further by trying to get the #'s off the band.
But I will if someone replies to my post. They can get my address and come see if it's there Pigeon.
I live on Dehesa Rd. El Cajon Ca,
I have Mastiff & Rottweiler Rescue.
There are big dogs here.
I am afraid he may get hurt by the dogs!
Anyone who will take the bird is fine.
I just couldn't let him get killed by the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

*Dehesa, El Cajon, Ca. Found Pigeon w/tag*

I am listing my e-mail for contact.
-edit: (email removed at request of user)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Helo and Welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this pigeon. We appreciate your kindness and compassion.

It is necessary to read the band #, so we can locate the club/and owner the bird belongs to. We will need the entire numbers and letters on it. Is the band on the hurt leg?

Meanwhile,it would be good if you could confine the bird to a box or cage and keep it from hurting itself more, if you haven't already. Please offer it water and wild bird seed, if you have it.


----------

